# WTB : Crystal Red Shrimp



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone have or know where I can buy some crystal red shrimp or bee shrimp?

thanks
Wayne


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Ohio Tropical Fish

he's in columbus and at $6 a peice, it may be worth the drive!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I know the guy personally. I'd definitely say it's worth the trip.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*crystal red shrimp*

Hey, thanks a lot for the info. Whatt an interesting guy with all kinds of plecos, frogs, and other rare (and knew to me) fish. I'm in the process of ordering the shrimp. 
thanks again
Wayne


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wayne,

Did you pick up any of these shrimp?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yea, i wanna see what you get. the guy lives around the corner from me but ive never seen his place. i dont want to go cus i want to pick out my shrimp, lol.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Buy any yet? Curious to see how they are. 

Is his place open to go in and just look around, like a normal store?


----------

